# كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​
1- عندما تمتلىء سلة المهملات لا تفرغها بل اجري فورمات لإفراغها 

2- عندما تريد حذف برنامج من الجهاز لا تذهب إلى لوحة التحكم بل اجري فورمات لحذف البرنامج 

وكثرة الفورمات تساعدك على سرعةاتلاف جهازك

3- انزع مروحة الجهاز ان كانت تزعجك بصوتها وان تعطلت لا تصلحها وعرض الكمبيوتر للحرارة المرتفعة والغير متناسبة بين الجو المحيط وداخل الجهاز 

وأنا اضمن لك صدمة حرارية لجهازك تتلفة بالكامل

4- النظافة من الإيمان ولكن اترك جهازك ليتراكم علية الغبار دون أن تبذل جهد ووقت لنظيفة 

وأنا اضمن لك تشكل طبقة عازلة على دارات الحاسب الداخلية تعيق عملة واوكد لك أن الغبار سيغلق منطقة امتصاص الهواءفي وحدة الإمداد بالطاقة وكذلك القرص الصلب وهذا سيقلل عمر جهازك 

5- ضع بقرب جهازك كل جهاز ممكن يسبب المغنطة من التليفون ومغناطيس ومفكات ...وغيرها 

لخلق جو ممغنط يتلف الشاشة والأقراص داخل المعالج

6- عندما تضجر ولا تجد عملا ما تسلى بالطاقة الكهربائي لجهازك وسبب لة انخفاض في الجهد ثم ارتفاع بة 

وامنحة طاقة قوية ثم أخرى ضعيفة وهكذا ستتلفة بعون الله

7- اطفىء الجهاز بشكل مباشر دون إجراء الإطفاء العادي ثم اعد تشغيلة وكرر الأمر ما استطعت 

لان تشغيل الجهاز يحتاج طاقة مضاعفة بأربع مرات عن التشغيل المستمر وتكرار الأمر سيتلف القرص الصلب واعدك بذلك

8- المعروف أن جسد الإنسان يشحن طاقة كهرباثية تصل إلى 50 ألف فولط ونحن بحاجة إلى 200 فولط لتدمير الاجهزة الكهربائية 

للجهاز فإياك أن تفرغ الطاقة من جسدك قبل أن تبدأ العمل على الكمبيوتر كان تمسك قطعة معدن مثلا لأنك بهذا الأمر

لن تدمر الجهاز 

9- لا تضع أي حصيرة أو سجادة تحت الجهاز كي لا يتم إفراغ الكهرباء الساكنة منة لان ذلك لن يساعدك على تدمير الجهاز 

11- عندما تشعر أن جهازك ارتفعت حرارتة اسكب علية الماء البارد أو أي نوع من السوائل واضمن لك بأنك ستحرق الجهاز 

12- عندما تشعر بالتعرق ازرف عرقك على الجهار وعرضة للأملاح المختلفة وهذا كفيل بان يسهل تأكل جهازك كليا 

13- لا توفر بيئة خاصة للكمبيوتر من حرارة معتدلة وحماية من الكهرباء ورطوبة وغيرها
.
 بل أنسى جميع ما سبق واترك جهازك بين يدي أي متطفل لا يعرف شيء عن الكمبيوتر وعن ما يضرة وما ينفع وهكذا يتلف الكمبيوتر مع مرتبة الشرف 

14- عندا تشعر بان أعصابك متوترة والعصبية تسيطر عليك وتريد أن تهدئ نفسك احمل صندوق الكمبيوتر (المعالج )والقية أرضا وهذا كفيل بأمرين 

الأول ترتاح أعصابك لأنك حطمت شيء والأمر الأخر جميع قطع الجهاز وخاصة القرص الصلب سيقول لك وداعا 
أتمنى أن أكون قد ساعدتكم في تدمير أجهزتكم دمارا شاملا مفعولة سيظهر سريعا جدا
             :yahoo: :t39: :t19: :t39: :yahoo:​
منقول


----------



## yousif_2010 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سوال مهم : هل هذا كافى لتدمير الجهاز ام افعل المذيد.....؟؟


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

متشكرين قوي صدقني احنا مش عارفين نودي جمايلك فين:t32: :t32: :cry2:


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه

المشكلة احسن حد ينفذ الطرق دي ويضيع جهازه

شكرا يا استاذ روميو علي المعلومات الجبارة 

 :t32:


----------



## blackguitar (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا يا باشا نفسى من زمان ادمره بس مشعارف ازاى*


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



yousif_2010 قال:


> سوال مهم : هل هذا كافى لتدمير الجهاز ام افعل المذيد.....؟؟



يا عم يوسف انا اديتك الاساسيات والباقى عليكم 
هو انا لازم اقولكم كل حاجة
هههههههههههه
شكراً yousif_2010 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



abn_al_mse7 قال:


> متشكرين قوي صدقني احنا مش عارفين نودي جمايلك فين:t32: :t32: :cry2:



العفوووووو  يا باشا متقولش كده
روح بس ان اعمل اللى قولتلك عليه وربنا يوفقك
:t30: :t30: :t30:
شكراً يا abn_al_mse7 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المشكلة احسن حد ينفذ الطرق دي ويضيع جهازه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
يا باشا ولا يهمك خليهم يعملوها خلى النت يخف
هههههههههه
شكراً يا Coptic Man لمرورك ومشاركاتك​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



blackguitar قال:


> *شكرا يا باشا نفسى من زمان ادمره بس مشعارف ازاى*



العفووو يا بلاك انت تؤمر واحنا ننفذ
روح دمر جهازك بسرعة وطمنى عليك عن طريق البوتاجاز
:smil12: :new2: 
شكراً يا blackguitar لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## jesus_son (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههه
لأ بجد فكرة الواحد يبوظ الجهاز بتاعه ويرتاح بقى بدل ماحنا مش عارفين نزاكر و النت بقى ادمان عندنا
موضوع هايل يا روميو​*:teeth_smile: :teeth_smile:


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



jesus_son قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لأ بجد فكرة الواحد يبوظ الجهاز بتاعه ويرتاح بقى بدل ماحنا مش عارفين نزاكر و النت بقى ادمان عندنا
> موضوع هايل يا روميو​*:teeth_smile: :teeth_smile:



لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
طالماً الموضوع فيه مذاكرة قوم ذاكر ياواد يمكن تفلح
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا jesus_son شكراً لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## mazzikanoo (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا امتحانى كمان 4 ايام و مافتحتش كلمة مش عارف اقوم من على الكومبيوتر ... اعمل اييييييييييييه.؟؟؟
مايعملوا المذاكرة على النت احسن؟؟؟*​


----------



## romyo (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mazzikanoo قال:


> *انا امتحانى كمان 4 ايام و مافتحتش كلمة مش عارف اقوم من على الكومبيوتر ... اعمل اييييييييييييه.؟؟؟
> مايعملوا المذاكرة على النت احسن؟؟؟*​



يا ابنى قوم ذاكرلك كلمتين النت مش هينفعك
 ابقا ....؟؟؟... على قبرى لو فلحت !!!!!
هههههههههههههههههه
شكراً mazzikanoo لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## Nemoo (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الله الله الله  بجد الله 


مش عارف اقولك ايه بجد  بس بجد شكرا  شكرا شكرا


مش عارف اودى جمايلك دى فين بجد انت بتعب اوى عشان تجيب المعلومات القيمه دى 

شكرا شكرا


----------



## romyo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Nemoo قال:


> الله الله الله  بجد الله
> 
> 
> مش عارف اقولك ايه بجد  بس بجد شكرا  شكرا شكرا
> ...



العفوووووووو يا نيمو باشا انت تؤمر
وقريب اجيبلك ازاى تدمر الغسالة والتلاجة والبوتاجاز 
وازاى تولع البيت على بعضه وتخلص
:2:هههههههههههه:2:
شكراً يا Nemoo لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## kamer14 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههه طرق مضمونه دى ولا لأ 

بس انا جهازى مره بهدلنا خالص مره المروحه اتحرقت والسيدى روم باظ والبتاع ايلى بيتحط فيه الدسك اتكسر مسماره من جوه

يعنى جهازى اتهرى والحاجات دى متعودين عليها :t33:


----------



## romyo (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههههه طرق مضمونه دى ولا لأ
> 
> بس انا جهازى مره بهدلنا خالص مره المروحه اتحرقت والسيدى روم باظ والبتاع ايلى بيتحط فيه الدسك اتكسر مسماره من جوه
> 
> يعنى جهازى اتهرى والحاجات دى متعودين عليها :t33:



جربيها وانتى هتدعيلى
أو تدعى عليا:nunu0000:
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


> والبتاع ايلى بيتحط فيه الدسك اتكسر


بس ايه البتاع ده؟؟؟؟:gy0000:
هههههههههههه 
شكراً يا kamer14 لمرورك ومشاركاتك​


----------



## Jordanian (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

thanks 4 posting


----------



## romyo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Jordanian قال:


> thanks 4 posting



شكراJordanian لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## noraa (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

تصدق  عملت  كل التجارب  علشان الجها بيوظ بس المرة دى  هجرب فى الجهاز بتاعك انت شخصيا  لو نفعت اوعدك مش هعملها عندى


----------



## the servant (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مشكور اخي تصور لو فعلا معلوماتك القيمة دي مع الحر الفظيع ممكن تعمل اية في الجهاز
ممكن تخلية ينور في الضلمة


----------



## timon20080 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا الجهاذ انفجر في وشي


----------



## romyo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



noraa قال:


> تصدق  عملت  كل التجارب  علشان الجها بيوظ بس المرة دى  هجرب فى الجهاز بتاعك انت شخصيا  لو نفعت اوعدك مش هعملها عندى



هههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالا فى اوربا والدول المتحضره
اللى يقول المعلومة لا يجربها على جهازه
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا noraa لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## merola (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تدمر جهازك بيديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بجد ربنا يطمنك يا رامى و تفيدنا بالبشرى الخير علطول


----------

